# the best slingshot



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Ok who has found the best slingshot I keep looking and makeing and tradeing so the ? To all have you found the best slingshot.


----------



## One Shot-Corey (Nov 17, 2012)

i found the best one is the one u make yourself but that's just me


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

The two best slingshots for me are the Performance Catapults SPS and Bill Hays Ranger I shoot them the most consistantly.And I own well over a hundred different slingshots from naturals to Starships. Certain slingshots just feel better in your hand. And I think you shoot those the best. And I think when you start to shoot them better you become more confident in your abilities.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

the perfect slingshot will find you


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

One of the the things I learned is because I have so many slingshots I was shooting different ones everyday. I shot them good but not great. Now the only ones I shoot all the time are the SPS, Ranger, Seal Sniper and my Scorpion . And my Accuracy now even surprises me.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Cjw said:


> One of the the things I learned is because I have so many slingshots I was shooting different ones everyday. I shot them good but not great. Now the only ones I shoot all the time are the SPS, Ranger, Seal Sniper and my Scorpion . And my Accuracy now even surprises me.


Post some shooting videos.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Yeah the seal sniper my go to I made many but try a lot of diffrent ones I have one rockslinger made that I shoot really good also.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I reckon if I was to walk around and collect all the slingshots I own in one place, I'd easily hit 3 figures. If I were then to total up all the slingshots I've made and shot in the past, I'd double that figure.

That being said, there is one slingshot that I can easily call the best. (For me that is)

Why ? Easy. For over 12 months now, with the exception of taking a few shots on gifts and trades, there is only ONE slingshot that I use, one of my MBBS frames, self made.

Why do I consider this the best slingshot ? After trying every possible type of frame and grip, I find myself going back to a hammer grip frame. It just feels more solid in the hand and gives next to zero wrist strain. Added to that the ability to shoot any bandset I choose, it's a clear winner for me.

It's all scratched up now, the stain has disappeared on some parts of the handle from wear, there is a ding or two from a fork hit but she still shoots as straight and fast as the day I made her.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Don't have a video camera at the moment. Have one but its in storage unit. And I haven't felt like digging through a hundred boxes to find it.When I moved into my new house alot of boxes we reused and the labels never got changed so I have no idea what's in boxes without looking inside them. That's what happens when friends help you move and their in a hurry. Oh well .


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Well I must be the odd one out then.
As I am as accuate with all my slingshots, although my current 2 HTS are the most comfortable to shoot.

But then again all are a fav. when I shoot them. Rotation gets to be a pain sometimes though.

However I am excited and desperately looking forward to joining the Starship club, with one eggy22 is believed to be sending me.
As it is likely in all of Thailand you could lilely count the number of Starships on the fingers of one hand.

For small size and pocketability, along with perfect shooting of my "heavyish" bands e-shots comp win of ages ago now.
Is definately up there among my favs.

Cheers Allan


----------



## ceedub (Apr 22, 2013)

You have to make the best one. Nobody can make your favorite slingshot for you.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Slingshots are like shoes. Whats fits one guy won't fit the next. We tend to like what we have the most perceived success with. I do a lot of Bass fishing and gravitate to particulars lures because of past success. It's a confidence thing. You have to believe in what your using.Seems to be the same with slingshots. If you hit the bullseye a lot with a slingshot you start to like it, use it more and have more success .


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I agree with Treefork once you become confident in your equiptment I think you relax and shoot better.


----------



## SquirrelMaster (Dec 25, 2013)

I found "THE BEST SLINGSHOT", and it makes me automatically accurate with every slingshot i make!!!


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Chinese wrist braced sniper type slingshots work best for me,recently I thought I'd try a smaller frame and found that did not work out it brought back an old wrist injury which in turn interfered with accuracy.

So then came the mammoth task of sourcing the exact slingshot I had in the first place,sometime passed and I got it back again.Never again will I trade away my slingshot thinking that any other slingshot could work better.

I forgot to say I own only one slingshot and shoot with that only,I have never been a collector of anything including slingshots and I couldn't be doing that rotation thing I respect others do but its not for me.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey tube shooter, how does the saying go...?

Be careful of a guy with just one gun...as he is likely VERY good with it.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Aussie Allan In Thailand said:


> Hey tube shooter, how does the saying go...?
> 
> Be careful of a guy with just one gun...as he is likely VERY good with it.
> 
> Cheers Allan


This is very true Allan which is why I have one gun also I do however own two blowguns but they're different lengths the longer one for more power.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

I was going to edit, bit as you posted, I will add here.

Yes I am a rotateing guy, with medium number old slingshots, shooting different band sets, different shot weights, and of different fork widths.
My collection of around 16 nothing compared t many here.

However, I am for unknown reasons other than the hundreds of hours practice, often years; naturally gifted when it coes to accuracy.
Be it fists, feet, knees, elbows, head; to pistols; to rifles/ shotguns; to bow hunting; and to slingshots.

But this is primarily due to it getting boring from known distances, putting shot after shot through the same sad hole, or mm off.

Hence practice judging distane, it thrown soda/coke cans.

Also practice of known ballistcs to the mm for different shot weights.

I do "cheat" though in all my band sets are drawn so as get identical ballistics to my 550% double .04 latex.

I respect immensely others, whom are not so gifted, sticking to one, practicing like heck; and achieving results.
Therefore I will always do all I can to help other.

It does seem a real pity based upon another topic completely, that others cannot accept that different people have different ways of expressing themselves.

Much less actually respect, or admire, these differences.

So in short, boredom made me collect etc.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Nothing wrong with collecting Allan I will say here I have actually two slingshots which I forgot about one is loaned out to a friend the other thrown in a draw never to see the light of day again,I think the most I've actually owned is about four at any one time.


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Echoing what's ben said above... The "best slingshot" for any one person is the one that fits/feels best in the hand and shoots the most consistently/accurately with the least effort while causing little or no stress or strain.

For me... My biggest problem is my XXL hand and my attempts at using smaller frames have been unsuccessful. I haven't found that magic "perfect fit" yet, but my favorites so far are my HTS and Rambone.


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Its quite strange that even with similar slingshots they all can shoot differently,I have tried many wrist braced sniper slingshots and was surprised at how different they shot yet they're all basically the same frame,strange.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Ha lacamo, at 168 cm hardly large hands, even though very large for my for my height.

BUT yea HTS...


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Ummm, Deere, it is,never the slinshot which is accurate, nor powerful.

It is the bans and percentqge stretch for power: and the shooter for accuracy.

Yes fine many, myself include have favorites which for whatever reaso just "feel" right, and we as more accurate with.
But all slingshots can be shot very accurately, baring very few "commericial" type.

Now getting the "feel" for a slingshot varies widely; likewise accurate range, and shot type/weight.

Although with hours of practice, and the needed determination,all can be shot well.


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Mine at the minute is my eshot catty, can shoot a target probably the size of a 50 p consistently at hunting ranges with it.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I have had several favourites, some being far better than anything I've tried before, but even some of those have subsequently been overshadowed by something far better again. I went back to the natural "Janet" recently, but found that it really harmed my accuracy compared to the Tornado "Abalone" that I had been using. Janet had been better that the Tornado shaped one I had back then, but this newer one is thicker and that seems to make a big difference with finger/thumb braced shooting.

The "best" for me is something that I seem to be getting closer to all the time. The Bee and the upcoming Wasp design seem to be closest to the best for me, but time will tell.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

The answer is simple, there is no best slingshot!!!! -- Tex


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

The best slingshot for you is the one you shoot most accurately, enjoy shooting, find most comfortable, and enjoy looking at.

The quest for my "best slingshot" has been going on for over 5 years now.... since I joined the slingshot forums.  Prior to that I occasionally shot a TruMark FS1 for about 15 years and didn't think much about trying anything else.

Here are my current favourites. The trend for me has been smaller frames over the years.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Man thats a tough question. I cant figure which one. The one im most accurate with and the other one i just like to shoot most. So for me my favourite isnt necessarily the one im most accurate with. But heres the catch. Both are not good pocket carry. I tend to like the odd shaped ones which dont fit pockets well.


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

Hrawk: Like that fork, that's one of my favorite band attachment methods.

Northerner: What material is the white fork on the left?


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi Studer... the white frame is made from 5/8" HDPE... It was once a cutting board.


----------

